# on auction by me tonight



## spoker (Jun 5, 2017)

they seem expensive


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 5, 2017)

*"on auction by me tonight"*

What does that mean?


----------



## spoker (Jun 5, 2017)

it means there is an auction close by me tonight with that bike on it,unusual to see that bikejust a point of interest


----------



## mike j (Jun 5, 2017)

That bike is pretty cool, Big fan of German engineering, that fork action is pretty unique. Like the color combo, too.  I'm interested in seeing what it goes for, spoker.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like an AMP fork


----------



## spoker (Jun 6, 2017)

sold for $400.00,seems like it was a good deal,pretty kool bike!


----------



## spoker (Jun 6, 2017)

sold for $400.00,seems like it was a good deal,pretty kool bike!


----------



## spoker (Jun 6, 2017)

it appears that i stutter!


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah rustjunkie it's a AMP Research bike. They were made (badged or tanked in this case) for Mercedes Benz. Cool fork. They had a motocross version with 11" of travel but only produced several prototypes. Horst son told me it was to expensive to produce.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 14, 2017)

crude welding , seems to be a cool bike ,  there are structual areas that look like it was built , monday morning , or friday afternoon , at the factory 
flying the Mercedez logo , i would think it was built like a German exotic piece of transportation


----------

